
Ask HN: How is HTML client-side testing done by big companies such as Google? - electrotype
Do they run such automated client side tests?<p>Do they use common tools such as Selenium? If not, what do they use?
======
mtmail
This review [https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-
reviews/RGB0DI8V7KLN1/?AS...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-
reviews/RGB0DI8V7KLN1/?ASIN=0321803027) of the book "How Google Tests
Software" ([https://www.amazon.com/Google-Tests-Software-James-
Whittaker...](https://www.amazon.com/Google-Tests-Software-James-
Whittaker/dp/0321803027)) gives a couple of hints. I don't own the book
myself, I saw it on the desk of a QA engineer a while back.

~~~
bgrohman
I've read most of that book and can recommend it. Buy a copy or check it out
from your local library if you're curious and/or want some ideas for testing
at your own company.

------
Jugurtha
I know Dropbox does use Selenium. Here's a Brandon Rhodes talk, "Using Python
to Power Selenium at Scale"[0].

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1aUuqKg_gA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1aUuqKg_gA)

